# bodyshakes



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

springy,

It sounds like you suffer from the same thing I do. I, too, get those shakes. Some days are better than others and I find I shake more with bows in the 30 to 45 pound range and that the shakes go away with 50-60 pound bows. The other day, for example, I shot a NFAA 300 round with my Hill 50# bow quite comfortably. So, feeling good, I strung up my 30# RX and started shaking so hard that I couldn't keep the arrow on the rest during the draw. Had to quit. I cannot find a correlation with what I did the day before, coffee I may have had that morning, diet, anything.

My Dr. has no clue and I haven't pursued it any farther medically. I'm going to turn 69 in a couple months so we are of an age and maybe it just goes with the territory for some of us. I know a person that wrote a very comprehensive book on compound shooting (a long time and high level shooter) has what he calls "intentional shakes" as a result of some medical surgery he had. 

For others that may be reading this, this shaking is UNRELATED to the tremors folks show when they are over bowed and struggling with bow weight!! But it often LOOKS the same to an observer. 

Maybe others that have experienced this can chime in with what has worked for them or if there is nothing to do but shoot through it. Right now, I find that I can shoot through it but it is an added distraction and reduces performance.

Arne


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

At 65, it's beginning to happen to me. Like you, Arne, the shaking seems to be much less with bows that have a bit heavier draw weight. Being a compound shooter, I can settle it down by pulling a little harder into the wall. 

It's just started for me in the last year, so I don't have a clue what causes it. Maybe, we've all been "rode hard & put up wet" too many times. 

Allen


----------

